# Pink Floyd: album di inediti ad ottobre, The Endless River



## Now i'm here (7 Luglio 2014)

Ottime notizie in arrivo per i fan dei *Pink Floyd*: ad *ottobre 2014 *dovrebbe uscire il nuovo album della band, intitolato *The endless river*. 

A darne notizia è stata la *moglie di David Gilmour*, Polly Samson, attraverso un post su *Twitter*.

*Il nuovo album conterrà il lavoro finale del polistrumentista Richard Wright*, morto qualche anno fa. 
Le registrazioni delle tracce strumentali infatti, risalgono al *1994, periodo di Division Bell*, ed erano state accantonate. Recentemente sembra che il lavoro di completamento sia stato portato a termine da Gilmour.

La corista Durga McBroom-Hudson, ha confermato con tanto di foto in studio di registrazione la notizia. 

*“The Endless River”* dovrebbe essere disponibile in digitale e nei negozi di dischi a partire dal prossimo mese di Ottobre.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2014)

sono confuso ..


----------



## James Watson (7 Luglio 2014)

anche io, anche se da quanto ne so sembra più della ciclica boutade giornalistica che esce ogni tanto, stavolta potrebbe davvero essere la volta buona.
C'è da dire che sono un po' "intronato", nel senso che ho aspettato per talmente tanto tempo una notizia del genere che adesso che è arrivata non mi sembra quasi vera...
Aspettiamo l'ufficialità, poi sarà un orgasmo multiplo


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Luglio 2014)

Non aspettiamoci un Dark Side Of The Moon eh, sono pezzi "scartati". Al massimo sarà un album discreto. Certo è che io lo ascolterò i Pink Floyd sono la storia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Luglio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non aspettiamoci un Dark Side Of The Moon eh, sono pezzi "scartati". Al massimo sarà un album discreto. Certo è che io lo ascolterò i Pink Floyd sono la storia.



Si anche perché gli " scarti " dei floyd sono le hit degli altri gruppi visto che i pezzi normali sono fotonici


----------



## Hell Krusty (8 Luglio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> anche io, anche se da quanto ne so sembra più della ciclica boutade giornalistica che esce ogni tanto, stavolta potrebbe davvero essere la volta buona.
> C'è da dire che sono un po' "intronato", nel senso che ho aspettato per talmente tanto tempo una notizia del genere che adesso che è arrivata non mi sembra quasi vera...
> Aspettiamo l'ufficialità, poi sarà un orgasmo multiplo


Hanno confermato la notizia su facebook...


----------



## James Watson (8 Luglio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Hanno confermato la notizia su facebook...



anche sul sito ufficiale.

Sarà un disco molto "diverso" dal solito, comunque, visto che all'epoca gli stessi floyd spiegarono che quei pezzi, che inizialmente si pensava di fare uscire come una sorta di "disco satellite" a the division bell erano per lo più pezzi strumentali di "ambient music".
Non sono propriamente degli "scarti" in senso stretto, almeno non tutti. Quello che per ora si sa è che si tratta di lavori inediti composti tra il 1994 e il 2014, inizialmente avrebbe dovuto essere un disco totalmente strumentale, ma dopo la soffiata di durga mc-broom (una delle coriste degli ultimi due tour) almeno in un pezzo è certo che David abbia inciso la parte vocale.
Ulteriori info ve le girerà asap..


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Luglio 2014)

Sto già male <3 al solo pensiero


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Luglio 2014)

Ma sono ancora in giro?
Quanti anni hanno?

Band che comunque rispetto un sacco per la storia che ha fatto,ma non mi è mai piaciuta per niente.Non li digerisco.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Luglio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma sono ancora in giro?
> Quanti anni hanno?
> 
> Band che comunque rispetto un sacco per la storia che ha fatto,ma non mi è mai piaciuta per niente.Non li digerisco.



c'è gente anche più vecchia (vedi i rolling stones) ancora in giro, perché non lo possono essere ancora anche loro ?


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Luglio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma sono ancora in giro?
> Quanti anni hanno?
> 
> Band che comunque rispetto un sacco per la storia che ha fatto,ma non mi è mai piaciuta per niente.Non li digerisco.


Se gruppi come i Pink Floyd sono ancora "in giro" è perchè la musica attuale non offre assolutamente nulla di paragonabile al passato.


----------



## Shevchenko (21 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> c'è gente anche più vecchia (vedi i rolling stones) ancora in giro, perché non lo possono essere ancora anche loro ?



Chi ha detto che non possono essere ancora in giro??????????????????



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Se gruppi come i Pink Floyd sono ancora "in giro" è perchè la musica attuale non offre assolutamente nulla di paragonabile al passato.



Convinto tu.Io li rispetto come musicisti per quello che hanno fatto,per la loro importanza nella storia della musica..Ma di artisti che reputo migliore di loro al giorno d'oggi te ne posso elencare almeno 1000.
Ma la mia è solo una questione di gusti..Non voglio aprire un dibattito sui pink floyd.Grazie.


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Luglio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Chi ha detto che non possono essere ancora in giro??????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per carità possono non piacere a tutti, ma sinceramente io che conosco migliaia di gruppi fatico a trovarne migliaia migliori di loro. A meno che non subentrino anche i gusti personali.


----------



## Shevchenko (21 Luglio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Per carità possono non piacere a tutti, ma sinceramente io che conosco migliaia di gruppi fatico a trovarne migliaia migliori di loro. A meno che non subentrino anche i gusti personali.



Anche io conosco un sacco di gruppi..Ognuno la pensa a modo suo,come su ogni cosa


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Luglio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Anche io conosco un sacco di gruppi..Ognuno la pensa a modo suo,come su ogni cosa



Dai su , non scherziamo ... Può essere un gusto e fino a li non ci piove ma qualitativamente la vera musica è finita nel 1989 .... Da allora IL NULLA COSMICO .


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Luglio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai su , non scherziamo ... Può essere un gusto e fino a li non ci piove ma qualitativamente la vera musica è finita nel 1989 .... Da allora IL NULLA COSMICO .



Ahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahahaahahaha


----------



## Bioware (22 Luglio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahahaahahaha



Sentiamo, magari mi citi gli 883


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahahahahahaahahaha



Beh scusa , adesso vorrei che citassi i nomi visto che se permetti è il mio lavoro e quindi so benissimo di cosa sto parlando ... io parlo di musica di qualità .


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Luglio 2014)

Bioware ha scritto:


> Sentiamo, magari mi citi gli 883





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh scusa , adesso vorrei che citassi i nomi visto che se permetti è il mio lavoro e quindi so benissimo di cosa sto parlando ... io parlo di musica di qualità .



Fate tanto gli esperti e vi scaldate solamente perché a me i pink floyd fanno schifo?Oh ma che volete?Son solo gusti eh.Manco vi avessi rubato la fidanzata.Ah si superlollo è il tuo lavoro la musica?Allora rende ancora molto più grave quello che hai scritto.
Hai detto che è dall'89 che non c'è più nessuna uscita degna di nota,che non c'è più musica di qualità...Dal mio punto di vista (ed è solo un mio pensiero) non ho mai sentita una azzata cosi grande.Mo te faccio un bell'elenco.

Elenco fatto in modo casuale eh,il primo non deve per forza essere il miglior disco.

1) Metallica - Black Album (1991)
2) Guns N' Roses - Use your Illusione I & II (1992)
3) Death - Human (1991)
4) Carcass - Necroticism - Descanting the Insalubrious (1991)
5) Carcass - Heartwork (1993)
6) Slayer - Seasons in the Abyss (1990)
7) Megadeth - Rust in Peace (1990)
8) Pantera - Cowboys from Hell (1990)
9) Pantera - Vulgar Display of Power (1992)
10) At The Gates - Slaughter of the Soul (1995)
11) Dark Tranquillity - The Gallery (1995)
12) In Flames - The Jester Race (1996)
13) In Flames - Whoracle (1997)
14) In Flames - Colony (1999)
15) In Flames - Clayman (2000)
16) Cynic - Focus (1993)
17) Angra - Angels Cry (1993)
18) Iced Earth - Something Wicked This Way Comes (1998)
19) Type O Negative - October Rust (1996)
20) Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication (1999)
21) Korn - Korn (1994)
22) Korn - Life Is Peachy (1996)
23) Atheist - Unquestionable Presence (1991)
24) Atheist - Elements (1993)
25) Novembre - Classica (2000)
26) Lamb of God - As the Palaces Burn (2003)
27) Lamb of God - Ashes of the Wake (2004)
28) Lamb of God - Wrath (2009)
29) Jason Becker - Perspective (1995)
30) Alice in Chains - Facelift (1990)
31) Alice in Chains - Dirt (1992)
32) AfterHours - Hai paura del Buio? (1997)
33) Queen - Made in Heaven (1995)
34) Hardcore Superstar - Hardcore Superstar (2005)
35) Hardcore Superstar - Dreaming in a Casket (2007)
36) Hardcore Superstar - Slip your Lip (2010)
37) Alter Bridge - One Day Remains (2004)
38) The Prodigy - Music for the Jilted Generation (1994)
39) The Prodigy - The Fat of the Land (1997)

E mi sono trattenuto perché mi sono stufato.La maggior parte (non tutti) dei dischi che ho elencato hanno proprio una forte importanza storica nell'ambito della musica.Ma va bè...Se non conosci questi dischi..Non so nemmeno di che stiamo parlando.Non so manco perché parlo ancora.
Ah si ne ho lasciati da parte taaaaaaaaanti tanti tanti tanti tanti tanti.
La prossima volta forse prima di sparare boiate pazzesche del tipo "E' dal 1988 che non si sente più musica di qualità" pensaci due volte..Soprattutto pensando che questo è il tuo lavoro.
Ah il fatto che questo sia il tuo lavoro non ti rende superiore a nessuno.Suono la chitarra elettrica da 10 anni e la musica credo di conoscerla bene,molto bene..Ma non per questo mi credo Dio in terra.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Luglio 2014)

da fan del gruppo (queen), hai citato made in heaven che non è che sia poi sto capolavoro: per prima cosa è un album creato a tavolino con freddie già morto da 4 anni, quindi senza il suo contributo artistico (a parte il cantato ovviamente). 
è composto da tracce pescate negli anni, anche prese dalle loro carriere soliste e messe assieme solo perché hanno in comune l'argomento paradiso, vita o morte.

che poi sia stato un grande successo commerciale nessuno lo mette in dubbio, però a mio avviso sono altri i loro capolavori.

e cmq non ti sta accusando nessuno, semplicemente il thread era riferito agli amanti dei pink Floyd, che giustamente, dopo 20 anni di silenzio assoluto, possono essere un minimo eccitati di sentire tracce inedite.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Luglio 2014)

Black album, nsomma. E poi i Korn importanza storica? Ma stiamo scherzando??? A sto punto mettiamoci anche i Deftones in quella classifica, almeno nei primi lavori spaccavano. Sugli In Flames concorderei, ma Lunar Strain è il loro apice, poi dai se dei Red Hot mi metti SOLO Californication, significa che hai ascoltato solo quel disco, quoto con Now sui Queen per quanto riguarda il rock italiano, metterei anche i primi due dischi dei Subsonica. Inoltre in una mia classifica personale avrei messo anche qualche disco dei Dream Theater (Images and Words in primis). Per il resto molti di quei dischi non superano il valore di un The Piper At The Gates of Dawn, ma neanche un disco buono come Meddle, che contiene le sue perle (Pillow of winds tra tutte). Certo è che la musica non è finita nell'89, è esagerato dire ciò. Guns'n'Roses, Dream Theater, Queensryche, Radiohead, la nascita del grunge, gli Alice in Chains, i Pearl Jam e in Italia poi Subsonica, Bluvertigo, Litfiba. Dai ed avrò mancato altri e centinaia di nomi...


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> da fan del gruppo (queen), hai citato made in heaven che non è che sia poi sto capolavoro: per prima cosa è un album creato a tavolino con freddie già morto da 4 anni, quindi senza il suo contributo artistico (a parte il cantato ovviamente).
> è composto da tracce pescate negli anni, anche prese dalle loro carriere soliste e messe assieme solo perché hanno in comune l'argomento paradiso, vita o morte.
> 
> che poi sia stato un grande successo commerciale nessuno lo mette in dubbio, però a mio avviso sono altri i loro capolavori.
> ...




Chiaro..Ma io ho chiesto se fossero ancora in giro perché pensavo che avessero smesso di suonare.Mica l'ho detto in stile "Vi dovete ritirare barboni"
Lo so pure io che sono altri i capolavori...Ho citato tutti dischi rilasciati dopo l'88.



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Black album, nsomma. E poi i Korn importanza storica? Ma stiamo scherzando??? A sto punto mettiamoci anche i Deftones in quella classifica, almeno nei primi lavori spaccavano. Sugli In Flames concorderei, ma Lunar Strain è il loro apice, poi dai se dei Red Hot mi metti SOLO Californication, significa che hai ascoltato solo quel disco, quoto con Now sui Queen per quanto riguarda il rock italiano, metterei anche i primi due dischi dei Subsonica. Inoltre in una mia classifica personale avrei messo anche qualche disco dei Dream Theater (Images and Words in primis). Per il resto molti di quei dischi non superano il valore di un The Piper At The Gates of Dawn, ma neanche un disco buono come Meddle, che contiene le sue perle (Pillow of winds tra tutte). Certo è che la musica non è finita nell'89, è esagerato dire ciò. Guns'n'Roses, Dream Theater, Queensryche, Radiohead, la nascita del grunge, gli Alice in Chains, i Pearl Jam e in Italia poi Subsonica, Bluvertigo, Litfiba. Dai ed avrò mancato altri e centinaia di nomi...



Che noia però dover ribadire sempre le solite cose.Hai letto il mio messaggio o no?Se dovessi fare la lista completa finirei domani mattina.Ho tralasciato anche Cause of Death degli Obituary,Symbolic,The Sound of Perserverance dei Death,Fragile Art of Existence dei Contro Denied,Cosmogenesis degli Obscura..Cioè veramente che due palle.
Se i Korn per te non hanno avuto nessuna importanza nello sviluppo del Nu Metal boh..Se per te i Korn non hanno influenzato migliaia di band..Boh...Non so che dirti.Chiaro che puoi avere il tuo pensiero,ma è un dato oggettivo che i Korn siano i padrini del Nu Metal e che abbiano avuto un importante parte nello sviluppo di un genere (che possa o meno piacere) come il Nu Metal.

Per quanto mi riguarda una traccia presa a caso da Heartwork dei Carcass distrugge l'intera discografia dei Pink Floyd.Ma è una questione di gusti e basta!Quindi non capisco tutto sto clamore.Non li sopporto.Mi fanno addormentare.Parlami di Led Zeppelin e Deep Purple e sbavo,ma i Pinky proprio no.
Tutto questo per dire che è una bella cavolata dire che dall'88 o 89 (non ricordo) non c'è più stata musica di qualità..Anzi per quanto *mi* riguarda ci sono state un sacco di band che a livello qualitativo mettono a letto i Pink Floyd...Vedi quello che hanno fatto i Cynic con Focus!Oppure gli Atheist con Unquestionable Presence.*Ma questo è solo un mio pensiero*
Poi lo ripeto è una lista fatta in 5 minuti..Ne mancano di gruppi e di cd..Sepultura,Morbid Angel etc etc etc...
Attaccarsi a delle singole mancanze in una lista di 39 album, buttata giù in fretta mi sembra assai ridicolo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Luglio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Che noia però dover ribadire sempre le solite cose.Hai letto il mio messaggio o no?Se dovessi fare la lista completa finirei domani mattina.Ho tralasciato anche Cause of Death degli Obituary,Symbolic,The Sound of Perserverance dei Death,Fragile Art of Existence dei Contro Denied,Cosmogenesis degli Obscura..Cioè veramente che due palle.
> Se i Korn per te non hanno avuto nessuna importanza nello sviluppo del Nu Metal boh..Se per te i Korn non hanno influenzato migliaia di band..Boh...Non so che dirti.Chiaro che puoi avere il tuo pensiero,ma è un dato oggettivo che i Korn siano i padrini del Nu Metal e che abbiano avuto un importante parte nello sviluppo di un genere (che possa o meno piacere) come il Nu Metal.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda una traccia presa a caso da Heartwork dei Carcass distrugge l'intera discografia dei Pink Floyd.Ma è una questione di gusti e basta!Quindi non capisco tutto sto clamore.Non li sopporto.Mi fanno addormentare.Parlami di Led Zeppelin e Deep Purple e sbavo,ma i Pinky proprio no.
> ...


Se i Pink Floyd non ti piacciono perchè appunto "ti fanno addormentare", significa che è proprio il genere "Progressive" che non ti gusta, visto che quest'ultimo dà priorità "tecnica" al "virtuosismo", piuttosto che alle melodie. E' un opinione e ci può stare  . Comunque sono d'accordo sul fatto che la musica "vera" non sia morta dopo l'89. Poi se si vuole fare per forza i nostalgici, allora ascoltiamo solo Beatles, Rolling stones, Doors, Deep Purple, rinnegando quello che viene dopo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2014)

Mi sono fermato a " un riff dei Carcass spazza via la discografia intera dei floyd " ... Senza dilungarmi troppo ti sintetizzo il mio pensiero:
Sono chitarrista da 25 anni e la musica è il mio lavoro , ho iniziato a suonare metal all età di 12 anni e la chitarra da 8 ... Questo non per fare il Figo la solo per spiegarti che se facciamo a chi ce l ha più lungo sul metal caschi male .... Il più grabde difetto di noi metallari è quello di classificare la musica in : M3rda e metal .
Sono anni che combatto questa cosa ... Il fatto che i floyd non ti piacciano non giustifica il fatto che tu li consideri musica di M perché sai benissimo visto che sei chitarrista che un disco dei Carcass o dei death nonostante sia un super disco che io AMO , non ha la completezza compositiva che ha un brano dei floyd ... Si sincero , che poi non ti piaccia è un altro discorso .

La quasi totalità dei dischi che hai scritto non solo sono tra i miei dischi preferiti ma li ho tutti originali in vinile comprati quando avevo 10 anni quindi parliamo di un epoca che io ( non so te ) ho vissuto ... Io gli artisti che hai citato li ho visti tutti e molti li produciamo nei locali ( oggi non negli anni 90 ) . 
Vuoi sapere un altro difetto del metallaro ? Si lamenta sempre che non suonano mai i gruppi black death prog ecc ecc sti ***** svedesi poi però non viene ai concerti ... 

Cmq senza divagare inutilmente , nessuno sta dicendo che i floyd devono piacere a tutti , stiamo almeno io sottolineando il fatto che a LIVELLO COMPOSITIVO un disco dei floyd è avanti anni live rispetto anche a dischi molto tecnici esempio scenes from a memory dei Dream .... Tutto qui ..


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Luglio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Se i Pink Floyd non ti piacciono perchè appunto "ti fanno addormentare", significa che è proprio il genere "Progressive" che non ti gusta, visto che quest'ultimo dà priorità "tecnica" al "virtuosismo", piuttosto che alle melodie. E' un opinione e ci può stare  . Comunque sono d'accordo sul fatto che la musica "vera" non sia morta dopo l'89. Poi se si vuole fare per forza i nostalgici, allora ascoltiamo solo Beatles, Rolling stones, Doors, Deep Purple, rinnegando quello che viene dopo.



Infatti a me il Progressive non mi gusta molto a parte rare eccezioni,vedi Images And Words e When Dream And Day Unite dei Dream Theater.Dischi che non ho nemmeno citato nella mia lista



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi sono fermato a " un riff dei Carcass spazza via la discografia intera dei floyd " ... Senza dilungarmi troppo ti sintetizzo il mio pensiero:
> Sono chitarrista da 25 anni e la musica è il mio lavoro , ho iniziato a suonare metal all età di 12 anni e la chitarra da 8 ... Questo non per fare il Figo la solo per spiegarti che se facciamo a chi ce l ha più lungo sul metal caschi male .... Il più grabde difetto di noi metallari è quello di classificare la musica in : M3rda e metal .
> Sono anni che combatto questa cosa ... Il fatto che i floyd non ti piacciano non giustifica il fatto che tu li consideri musica di M perché sai benissimo visto che sei chitarrista che un disco dei Carcass o dei death nonostante sia un super disco che io AMO , non ha la completezza compositiva che ha un brano dei floyd ... Si sincero , che poi non ti piaccia è un altro discorso .
> 
> ...




Non era un riff,ma ben si una canzone presa a caso da Heartwork.Avevo anche sottolineato che è semplicemente una questione di gusti.Come ho sottolineato nei miei primi post in questa discussione!Io nutro grande rispetto per i Pink Floyd come artisti,ma a me personalmente non piacciono.Mi pare d'essere stato chiaro fin dall'inizio su questo punto.Guarda che io non volevo affatto fare la gara sul chi ce l'ha più lungo.Il metal è la musica che più amo e credo d'essere un esperto del genere,ma questo non significa che io sia per forza un esperto di musica.Io non mi reputo migliore ne peggiore di nessuno sulla musica.Sono solo uno che ama veramente tanto la musica e che suona da quando aveva 12 anni.Fine.
Quello che mi dici di fare è un po' impossibile.Per me un disco dei Death (mia band preferita in assoluto!) e dei Carcass sarà sempre più completo a livello compositivo di uno dei Pink Floyd...E' semplice la cosa.E' una pura questione di gusti.Quello che voglio sentire io nella musica,non c'è nei dischi dei Pinky..Quindi questa per me è già una mancanza.Cioè non so se hai capito quello che voglio dire.Lo ripeto li rispetto come musicisti,ma con me non hanno nulla a che fare.

Credo che il tuo discorso sui metallari fosse in generale e non rivolto a me,ma voglio risponderti comunque.Io non sono un metallaro,sono un amante della musica metal e sono uno che la suona,ma mi distacco e ci sto molto alla larga da quello che comunemente viene definito "metallaro" 
Per me la musica non è M. e Metal..Anzi tutt'altro.Io amo gli Articolo 31,Rino Gaetano(mi fa impazzire!)i Nomadi,Prodigy,Mozart,Eminem,Afterhours,Marlene Kuntz etc..Tutti gruppi di generi molto diversi tra loro, che col metal non hanno nulla a che fare!!Quindi fidati che io non dico mai "Quello che non è metal è M" anzi tutt'altro!Mi "batto" contro i beceri metallari per fargli aprire la mente,ma è una battaglia persa in partenza.
Detto questo sono anche uno che la musica metal la supporta e pure tanto..Non è per esaltarmi ma io di gente della mia età che ha visto cosi tanti concerti metal come me,non ne conosco...Aggiungo anche un'altra cosa...Io la cosa che più amo fare è supportare la scena underground..Compro sempre dischi e merch delle band underground per supportarle e appena posso vado pure a vedermi i loro concerti!!Una volta (giusto per fare un esempio) mi sono fatto 2 ore e 30 di macchina (sotto l'acqua,in un venerdi sera che potevo usare in altri modi) per andare a vedere gli Human Improvement Process (gruppo bravissimo di Modena) e arrivato al concerto c'erano si e no 10 persone.Ora sembra che lo dico per esaltarmi,ma non è affatto cosi...E' solo per far capire che la musica l'amo per davvero.E' la mia passione più grande e cerco sempre di supportarla.
Per finire ti dico che so benissimo come sono fatti i metallari..Parlano,parlano ma poi preferiscono starsene a casa piuttosto che vedere una band che fa musica propria...Oppure piuttosto che vedere magari un gruppo Svedese (come dicevi te nel tuo esempio)
Si muovono e si fomentano (nella maggior parte dei casi,non tutti sono cosi ovviamente) se ci sono in ballo i soliti nomi "Metalli,Maiden,Slayer" che siano cover band di sta cippa o proprio loro...Ma se si parla di altri gruppi...Ciao ciao.


P.S: Comunque ora ho capito quello che volevi dire.Mi scuso per il tono che posso aver usato,ma avevo frainteso quello che dici..Ora il tuo pensiero mi è molto più chiaro e mi sembra un pensiero molto più sensato rispetto a quello che avevo capito io, che era "Tutto quello che c'è stato dall'88 in avanti fa schifo qualitativamente parlando"


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Luglio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Infatti a me il Progressive non mi gusta molto a parte rare eccezioni,vedi Images And Words e When Dream And Day Unite dei Dream Theater.Dischi che non ho nemmeno citato nella mia lista
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esatto , visto che alla fine la pensiamo uguale su tantissime cose hahaha ..solo non ci siamo capiti ... 

PS: Ultimo gruppo prodotto , At the gates 2 mesi fa perla Reunion Tour.. una BOMBA


----------



## James Watson (23 Luglio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi sono fermato a " un riff dei Carcass spazza via la discografia intera dei floyd " ...



idem


----------



## Brain84 (23 Luglio 2014)

I gusti sono gusti fino ad un certo punto. In tutto è così, nel cinema (materia a me molto cara come sapete) c'è l'oggettività. Se nei film di Michael Bay ci sono scavalcamenti di campo non giustificati, io reputo quel film oggettivamente una M.... perchè oggettivamente sovverte una regola del cinema per mancanza di tecnica, se viene giustificata è un altro discorso.

Stessa cosa vale per la musica. Non si può negare che tecnicamente di gente brava ce ne sia, ma non si può negare che oggettivamente i Pink Floyd sia stato uno dei gruppi più influenti della storia e fra i più dotati tecnicamente, piacciano o meno. Dopo i Floyd ci sono stati e ci sono un sacco di gruppi bravi, ma tecnicamente bravi come loro sono difficilissimi da trovare.
È un po' come dire che gli Elio e le Storie Tese oggettivamente fanno schifo. Possono non piacere come contenuti nei testi definiti "demenziali" dalla massa, ma tecnicamente sono il miglior gruppo italiano e uno dei migliori in Europa, parlando di tecnica pura.

Ho fatto un discorso generico citando cinema Pink Floy e gli Elii solo per riuscire ad esprimere il mio concetto di oggettività e soggettività


----------



## James Watson (23 Luglio 2014)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> ma tecnicamente bravi come loro sono difficilissimi da trovare.



Sai Brain, una delle cose più interessanti è che nello stretto ambiente di noi fan Floydiani, gli stessi fan (o meglio molti di loro) non li reputano dei mostri da un punto di vista dell'esecuzione tecnica... curioso, no?


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Luglio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Sai Brain, una delle cose più interessanti è che nello stretto ambiente di noi fan Floydiani, gli stessi fan (o meglio molti di loro) non li reputano dei mostri da un punto di vista dell'esecuzione tecnica... curioso, no?



Allora si . io scinderei un attimo ... tecnicamente ogni singolo componente è si sopra la media ma non da 10 e lode è il gusto musicale che fa la differenza ... 

io conosco millanta musicisti ottimi ma che non sanno comporre 2 righe di canzone .... non basta la tecnica fine a se stessa ..

se poi sei un OTTIMO musicista ma hai un gusto da 10 e lode .. beh sei un Floyd


----------



## James Watson (23 Luglio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora si . io scinderei un attimo ... tecnicamente ogni singolo componente è si sopra la media ma non da 10 e lode è il gusto musicale che fa la differenza ...
> 
> io conosco millanta musicisti ottimi ma che non sanno comporre 2 righe di canzone .... non basta la tecnica fine a se stessa ..
> 
> se poi sei un OTTIMO musicista ma hai un gusto da 10 e lode .. beh sei un Floyd



concordo


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Luglio 2014)

Ma al di là della tecnica, i Pink Floyd hanno fatto dei capolavori. Se pensiamo alla tecnica esclusivamente, dobbiamo dire che i Dream Theater sono il miglior gruppo del pianeta, quando questi ultimi negli anni 2000 hanno fatto tante di quelle vaccate... Jimi Hendrix per dire, non aveva un minimo della tecnica di Gilmour eppure ha influenzato parecchi musicisti, Lou Reed aveva il talento vocale paragonabile a Jovanotti eppure è stato importantissimo per la musica psichedelica nei Velvet Underground, dopo che i Pink Floyd avevano cambiato genere. Penso che nella musica conti l'anima prima di tutto e poi tutto il resto.


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Luglio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esatto , visto che alla fine la pensiamo uguale su tantissime cose hahaha ..solo non ci siamo capiti ...
> 
> PS: Ultimo gruppo prodotto , At the gates 2 mesi fa perla Reunion Tour.. una BOMBA



Eh si..Non ci siamo capiti e basta.Eeheheheehe il nuovo disco degli At The Gates lo sto aspettando con moltissima ansia!!


Comunque per tutti gli altri...Ragazzi io non ho mai detto che i Pink Floyd non siano stati un gruppo importantissimo per la musica.Se li rispetto come musicisti è perché so che sanno suonare e so che hanno fatto cose innovative per la loro epoca...Influenzando poi il resto della musica nel suo avvenire.
Ho solo detto che non mi piacciono e basta eh....Poi ho chiesto se fossero ancora in giro perché pensavo che si fossero ritirati vista l'età che hanno.Fine della storia.
Non mi metto di certo a sfottere i Pink Floyd.
Se devo fare il c-azzone lo faccio su altri gruppi come i Tokyo Hotel xD



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ma al di là della tecnica, i Pink Floyd hanno fatto dei capolavori. Se pensiamo alla tecnica esclusivamente, dobbiamo dire che i Dream Theater sono il miglior gruppo del pianeta, quando questi ultimi negli anni 2000 hanno fatto tante di quelle vaccate... Jimi Hendrix per dire, non aveva un minimo della tecnica di Gilmour eppure ha influenzato parecchi musicisti, Lou Reed aveva il talento vocale paragonabile a Jovanotti eppure è stato importantissimo per la musica psichedelica nei Velvet Underground, dopo che i Pink Floyd avevano cambiato genere. Penso che nella musica conti l'anima prima di tutto e poi tutto il resto.



Comunque pur non essendo un fan sfegatato dei Dream Theater non si può negare che al di là della loro *tecnica mostruosa* abbiano fatto dei dischi stupendi.Cioè...Tutti i fan del prog che conosco mi parlano sempre di alcuni dischi dei DT come di capolavori assoluti..Quindi li non è solo questione di tecnica,ma anche di gusto musicale..Che poi abbiano fatto dei passi falsi è risaputo.

Di gruppo tecnici ne è pieno il mondo...Ma io concordo con Superlollo...Puoi essere anche il musicista più tecnico e bravo del mondo,ma se non sai comporre una canzone la tecnica te la puoi mettere in quel posto.Per come la vedo io la tecnica dovrebbe essere semplicemente un mezzo per esprimere le emozioni in maniera migliore....Non so come spiegarmi...Un collegamento migliore tra cuore e mani..Diciamo cosi.

In ogni caso Fabri ascoltati i Protest The Hero...Loro son mostruosi tecnicamente (secondo me pure più dotati dei Dream Theater) e hanno fatto dischi veramente stupendi.Kezia (il mio preferito) e Fortress sono pazzeschi..Anche gli ultimi 2 non sono male,ma non sono al livello dei primi 2


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Luglio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Comunque pur non essendo un fan sfegatato dei Dream Theater non si può negare che al di là della loro *tecnica mostruosa* abbiano fatto dei dischi stupendi.Cioè...Tutti i fan del prog che conosco mi parlano sempre di alcuni dischi dei DT come di capolavori assoluti..Quindi li non è solo questione di tecnica,ma anche di gusto musicale..Che poi abbiano fatto dei passi falsi è risaputo.
> 
> Di gruppo tecnici ne è pieno il mondo...Ma io concordo con Superlollo...Puoi essere anche il musicista più tecnico e bravo del mondo,ma se non sai comporre una canzone la tecnica te la puoi mettere in quel posto.Per come la vedo io la tecnica dovrebbe essere semplicemente un mezzo per esprimere le emozioni in maniera migliore....Non so come spiegarmi...Un collegamento migliore tra cuore e mani..Diciamo cosi.
> 
> In ogni caso Fabri ascoltati i Protest The Hero...Loro son mostruosi tecnicamente (secondo me pure più dotati dei Dream Theater) e hanno fatto dischi veramente stupendi.Kezia (il mio preferito) e Fortress sono pazzeschi..Anche gli ultimi 2 non sono male,ma non sono al livello dei primi 2


Ma io sono un fan dei Dream Theater e per me Images and Words è un capolavoro ASSOLUTO, però dopo Scenes from a memory hanno fatto lavori bruttissimi, Train of Thought su tutti. Solo dopo l'abbandono di Portnoy (che è comunque stato un grande) sono tornati a fare qualcosa di decente con A dramatic turn of events.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Luglio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ma io sono un fan dei Dream Theater e per me Images and Words è un capolavoro ASSOLUTO, però dopo Scenes from a memory hanno fatto lavori bruttissimi, Train of Thought su tutti. Solo dopo l'abbandono di Portnoy (che è comunque stato un grande) sono tornati a fare qualcosa di decente con A dramatic turn of events.



Train of Thought  incomprensibile come la stessa band di Scenes.... sia la stessa di sto coso di disco... veramente inascoltabile ...

Beh cmq divagando ...se parliamo di SOLA tecnica i maestri assoluti sono loro : 






Loro sono l'esempio perfetto di sola tecnica ... pura violenza ma 0 gusto musicale .... attenzione non voglio dire che non piacciano , io sono andato in Svezia a sentirli a me fanno impazzire.. ma sono moooolto di nicchia


----------



## Shevchenko (25 Luglio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Train of Thought  incomprensibile come la stessa band di Scenes.... sia la stessa di sto coso di disco... veramente inascoltabile ...
> 
> Beh cmq divagando ...se parliamo di SOLA tecnica i maestri assoluti sono loro :
> 
> Loro sono l'esempio perfetto di sola tecnica ... pura violenza ma 0 gusto musicale .... attenzione non voglio dire che non piacciano , io sono andato in Svezia a sentirli a me fanno impazzire.. ma sono moooolto di nicchia




I Meshuggah...Mamma mia son dei pazzi...Bleed è una mazzata pazzesca..Son sincero a me piacciono,ma dopo un po' mi stufano.


Quello che invece intendo io per tecnica assurda e gusto musicale è questo






Per me il finale di questa canzone è pazzesco..E' la parte più facile di tutta la canzone,ma è stupendo.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (25 Luglio 2014)

Per me il più elevato esempio di perfetto equilibrio tra tecnica e gusto sono i Genesis del trittico Nursery Crime - Foxtrot - Selling England by the pound. I Pink FLoyd comunque erano tutto tranne che tecnici, anzi, Mason e Waters sono quasi delle "zappe" da un punto di vista tecnico. La loro forza risiede altrove. E comunque mille volte meglio una nota di Gilmour che 1000 di Malmsteen, poco ma sicuro.
P.S. belli i Protest the hero, li ascoltai per la prima volta 5-6 anni fa, poi li ho un po' persi di vista. Un altro gruppo simile che mi aggrada sono i Between the buried and me.


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Luglio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Per me il più elevato esempio di perfetto equilibrio tra tecnica e gusto sono i Genesis del trittico Nursery Crime - Foxtrot - Selling England by the pound. I Pink FLoyd comunque erano tutto tranne che tecnici, anzi, Mason e Waters sono quasi delle "zappe" da un punto di vista tecnico. La loro forza risiede altrove. E comunque mille volte meglio una nota di Gilmour che 1000 di Malmsteen, poco ma sicuro.


.


----------



## Shevchenko (25 Luglio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Per me il più elevato esempio di perfetto equilibrio tra tecnica e gusto sono i Genesis del trittico Nursery Crime - Foxtrot - Selling England by the pound. I Pink FLoyd comunque erano tutto tranne che tecnici, anzi, Mason e Waters sono quasi delle "zappe" da un punto di vista tecnico. La loro forza risiede altrove. E comunque mille volte meglio una nota di Gilmour che 1000 di Malmsteen, poco ma sicuro.
> P.S. belli i Protest the hero, li ascoltai per la prima volta 5-6 anni fa, poi li ho un po' persi di vista. Un altro gruppo simile che mi aggrada sono i Between the buried and me.



Malmsteen è un pazzo..Mostruoso tecnicamente ma a parte questo rimane veramente poco della sua musica..A me piace tanto far beyond the sun..E' una canzone stupenda e non a caso è una delle sue canzoni meno tecniche...Però detto sinceramente se devo andare sugli shreedder direi che per me il migliore in assoluto è Jason Becker...Lui era cuore e tecnica...Peccato che il destino con lui non è stato crudele ma qualcosa di più..

Fighi i Between...Mi pare l'anno scorso li ha visti dal vivo un mio amico e mi ha detto che non sbagliano una nota manco a pagarli..Quindi significa che non sono bravi solamente in studio


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (25 Luglio 2014)

Concordo su Jason Becker, una spanna sopra tutti.


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Luglio 2014)

I Between li conosco, ma li trovo noiosissimi, seppur bravi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2014)

Chi l ha ascoltato in anteprima parla di un disco che non ti aspetti ... :O


----------



## James Watson (5 Agosto 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Chi l ha ascoltato in anteprima parla di un disco che non ti aspetti ... :O



confermo


----------



## James Watson (22 Settembre 2014)

Ecco la copertina del disco:


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Settembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ecco la copertina del disco:



nel frattempo la data di uscita è slittata da ottobre al 10 Novembre, ma almeno adesso è ufficiale. 

Altre anticipazioni sparse: il disco sarà quasi interamente strumentale, ad eccezione del brano "Louder than words". 
La Warner, casa discografica dei Pink Floyd, ha pubblicato sul proprio sito ufficiale la tracklist del disco, suddivisa in quattro parti: 

SIDE 1 

Things Left Unsaid
It’s What We Do
Ebb And Flow 

SIDE 2 

Sum
Skins
Unsung
Anisina 

SIDE 3 

The Lost Art of Conversation
On Noodle Street
Night Light
Allons-y (1)
Autumn’68
Allons-y (2)
Talkin’ Hawkin’ 

SIDE 4 

Calling
Eyes To Pearls
Surfacing
Louder Than Words


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Settembre 2014)

Come sempre detto, le aspettative mie non saranno chissà quali, però i Pink Floyd non possono non essere ascoltati, qualsiasi cosa facciano.


----------



## James Watson (9 Ottobre 2014)

Esce oggi in anteprima il singolo "Louder than words"!
Il primo passaggio in radio questa mattina alle 9.15 dai microfoni di BBC2


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Ottobre 2014)

Sto impazzendo , non riesco a trovare il singolo !!!!


----------



## Hammer (9 Ottobre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sto impazzendo , non riesco a trovare il singolo !!!!



"louder than words stereogum" su google


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Ottobre 2014)

Ho sentito una settimana fa il singolo. Non la loro migliore canzone, però nel sound sono veramente TROPPO avanti. Non vedo l'ora di ascoltare il disco.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Novembre 2014)

uscito oggi, qualcuno ha già avuto modo di ascoltarlo ?


----------



## James Watson (10 Novembre 2014)

Ho comprato il cd ieri, ma non l'ho ancora sentito, fin'ora ho ascoltato soltanto due pezzi passati in radio.
Per l'ascolto completo aspetto il finesettimana, ho ordinato due copie dell'edizione in vinile e sto aspettando che mi arrivino, così me lo posso "gustare" sull'impianto fenomenale di mio zio..


----------



## James Watson (16 Luglio 2015)

Il 18 Settembre uscirà il nuovo disco solista di David Gilmour - Rattle that lock 
Ecco qui la copertina






e la tracklist:
5 A.M.
Rattle That Lock
Faces Of Stone
A Boat Lies Waiting
Dancing Right In Front Of Me
In Any Tongue
Beauty
The Girl In The Yellow Dress
Today


Gilmour sarà in Italia il 14 Settembre a Verona e il 15 a Firenze (e io ho già i biglietti )


----------

